# učešu



## Odriski

I saw a Czech word "učešu" when I was learning a Czech text. I looked up in all the online dictionary, but no proof shows that "učešu" is the First-person conjugation form of "učesat", so can someone explain that what does the word "učešu" mean? If it is the First-person form of "učesat", then "učesat" has irregular verbs conjugations, is that correct? Then please can someone show me the verbs conjugations form of "učesat" for me? Many thanks!
Below is the original sentence for your reference:
Vstanu v šest ráno, umyju se, oholím se, *učešu* a obléknu se a pak se v menze najím.

Best Regards for you

Odriski Szahomo


----------



## bibax

The verb *česati* (= to comb) is one of those numerous verbs with an inconsistent conjugation. The Czech nation still was not able to reach an agreement on how to conjugate some verbs including česati.

The infinitive stem is *čes-a-* (root: *čes-*, thematic vowel: *-a-*). The infinitive stem forms are unambiguous, all forms include the thematic vowel -a-:

infinitive: čes-*a*-ti
l-participle: čes-*a*-l
past transgressive: (u)čes-*a*-v
verbal noun: čes-*á*-ní
etc.

The present stem suffix is *-je-*, however there are two possibilities:

1) the present stem is _**čes-je-*_, without the thematic vowel, *česje- gives *češe-*:
present: češi (or češu), češeš, češe, češeme, češete, češí (or češou)
imperative: češ, češme, češte
present transgressive: češe, češíc, češíce

N.B. All forms have *-Š-* (š < *sj).

2) the present stem is _**čes-a-je-*_, with the thematic vowel -a-, *česaje- is regularly contracted to *česá-* in some forms:
present: česám, česáš, česá, česáme, česáte, česají
imperative: česej (< *česaj), česejme, česejte
present transgressive: česaje, česajíc, česajíce

N.B. All forms have *-S-* (there is -a- between s and j).

There are many verbs of this type, e.g.:

*tes-a-ti*: 1) teši (or tešu), teš, tešíce, 2) tesám, tesej, tesajíce;
*maz-a-ti*: 1) maži (or mažu), ... 2) mazám, ...
*kous-a-ti*: 1) kouši (or koušu), ... 2) kousám, ...
etc.

So you can hear: 1) *Učeš se!* 2) *Učesej se!* (= Comb your hair!)
Both variants are considered to be correct.

Prefixed (perfective) verbs:
*učesati, vyčesati, pročesati, rozčesati, načesati, dočesati, sčesati, přečesati, očesati, začesati, včesati, přičesati, ...
*also *pročísnouti, přečísnouti, rozčísnouti, přičísnouti, ...* (different conjugation)

Ráno vstanu a vyčesám/vyčeši si vlasy.
Ráno vstanu a pročísnu si vlasy.
etc.

There are many possibilities how to say the same, with some nuances, of course.


----------



## Hrdlodus

And _učešu_ is first-person and future time.
I will comb my hair.
And it is _vid dokonavý_. It means I will comb and I will end combing (succesfully). (Sorry my english. I want to say, that I won't only combing, but will end combing.)

Correct is "učešu se". But in that sencence is the word "se" before at "umyju" and "oholím", so the word "se" can be deleted. But can be spoken. The word "se" must be at first verb (Vstanu v šest ráno, umyju se, oholím, učešu a obléknu a pak se v menze najím.)


----------



## Odriski

Good! Your explanation is very detailed!


----------

